# A HOLOGRAM FOR THE KING: Available on Blu-ray, DVD & Digital HD August 9th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Academy Award® Winner Tom Hanks Stars
> in the Uplifting Film Available on
> Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD on August 9
> 
> ...


----------

